# Interesting Special Outside Article on National Park Safety



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2016)

As many know, it is the 100th Anniversary of the National Park Service.  Though growing up in Vermont we did not have any parks nearby (except Acadia of course) but after moving out here in 2011 we have gone to a lot...including all here in Utah.  The most popular one in Utah is Zion.  For those that have not been it is stunning, but it is also dangerous because it is a series of slot and finger canyons in the desert that DO flood and are dangerous after a sudden summer thunderstorm.  

Last year we had an unusual "monsoon" season (yes, we have that out here).  Basically, in the late summer our prevailing wind direction changes to a southerly flow and we get moisture from the Gulf of Mexico and Pacific.  That means afternoon thunderstorms...some last year that were very slow moving and very heavy.  We had a period of time in September where there was record flooding in Southern Utah, including the day described here that killed several people on the border in one of the polygomist communities.  This story describes the seven canyoneers who were killed in Keyhole Canyon on a short trip that went from dry and sunny to sudden thunderstorms and flooding rains.  The question is if the NPS should do things differently and/or not allow parties to hike in bad weather.   

http://www.outsideonline.com/207266...0&spJobID=804093342&spReportId=ODA0MDkzMzQyS0

Have at it.


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2016)

Ya, we noticed that melting snow creates crazy storms that create wild weather today we had part of the Springs that got nearly 8 inches of hail and heavy rains and snow at elevation skiing above 10000 feet.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 26, 2016)

Must be global warming or do they call it climate change now? I can't keep up.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 4, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> As many know, it is the 100th Anniversary of the National Park Service.  Though growing up in Vermont we did not have any parks nearby (except Acadia of course) but after moving out here in 2011 we have gone to a lot...including all here in Utah.  The most popular one in Utah is Zion.  For those that have not been it is stunning, but it is also dangerous because it is a series of slot and finger canyons in the desert that DO flood and are dangerous after a sudden summer thunderstorm.
> 
> Last year we had an unusual "monsoon" season (yes, we have that out here).  Basically, in the late summer our prevailing wind direction changes to a southerly flow and we get moisture from the Gulf of Mexico and Pacific.  That means afternoon thunderstorms...some last year that were very slow moving and very heavy.  We had a period of time in September where there was record flooding in Southern Utah, including the day described here that killed several people on the border in one of the polygomist communities.  This story describes the seven canyoneers who were killed in Keyhole Canyon on a short trip that went from dry and sunny to sudden thunderstorms and flooding rains.  The question is if the NPS should do things differently and/or not allow parties to hike in bad weather.
> 
> ...




I am quite fearful that the National Parks will become the equivalent of a Disney attraction. Wait in line, only ride the monorail, guard rails and closing off the coolest parts of the National Park experience. 

Nature is dangerous, it should not be the responsibility of the Park service to ensure maximum capacity and the safest modes of travel. Personal responsibility is a notion lost on most of America these days, and hopefully doesn't ruin "America's greatest idea". 

There has been a big ruckus about some dudes who walked out the Grand Prismatic spring a few weeks back. They didn't do any damage compared to the bison, who walk all over those things and drop cow patties everywhere. Did a couple bro's cause more damage from their footprints than a 2 ton animal. Doubtful. But the lynch mob assembled and ran em back to Canada. Seemed a bit excessive over a few footprints. Should they have been there? No. Did they destroy anything? Also no.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2016)

AdironRider said:


> I am quite fearful that the National Parks will become the equivalent of a Disney attraction. Wait in line, only ride the monorail, guard rails and closing off the coolest parts of the National Park experience.
> 
> Nature is dangerous, it should not be the responsibility of the Park service to ensure maximum capacity and the safest modes of travel. Personal responsibility is a notion lost on most of America these days, and hopefully doesn't ruin "America's greatest idea".
> 
> There has been a big ruckus about some dudes who walked out the Grand Prismatic spring a few weeks back. They didn't do any damage compared to the bison, who walk all over those things and drop cow patties everywhere. Did a couple bro's cause more damage from their footprints than a 2 ton animal. Doubtful. But the lynch mob assembled and ran em back to Canada. Seemed a bit excessive over a few footprints. Should they have been there? No. Did they destroy anything? Also no.



You're only telling part of the story. These guys stomped past obvious signs onto the fragile ground near the hot water. A few days later they did donuts on the wet Salt Flats doing more damage. Seems contradictory to say folks need to take responsibility for their actions and when these asshats are called out you're fine with it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 4, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> You're only telling part of the story. These guys stomped past obvious signs onto the fragile ground near the hot water. A few days later they did donuts on the wet Salt Flats doing more damage. Seems contradictory to say folks need to take responsibility for their actions and when these asshats are called out you're fine with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They drove on the salt flats prior to their trip up here was my understanding. 

Since you seem to have selective reading comprehension, in your quoted text I said what they did isn't right, but my outrage is tempered because a bison is going to trot out there and drop a dookie on it anyways. I have limits as to how upset I get about someone who ultimately left a footprint. 

You know a guy crashed a drone into it last year and didn't cause nearly the ruckus. Selective outrage it appears. People are calling for years in prison for these dudes here locally. 

Remember the saying "Leave only footprints", unless we can drum up some internet lynch mobs...


----------



## hiking346 (Nov 7, 2020)

dlague said:


> Ya, we noticed that melting snow creates crazy storms that create wild weather today we had part of the Springs that got nearly 8 inches of hail and heavy rains and snow at elevation skiing above 10000 feet.



Yeah.


----------

